# Audi Ensurance



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Just had an email from Audi about free insurance who will deal with claims if necessary. Anybody had/got this? Is it just adding a middle man for no reason?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I had a email once about it but it wasn't free thought


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, I have it, mines was free anyway


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Nothing to lose i suppose, it's free ..


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm does it mention Accident Exchange anywhere in the blurb by chance?


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

literally took 20 seconds to sign up!


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

a quick cmd+f for exchange in the T's & C's booklet didn't bring any hits .....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you sure it isn't going to be an accident claims company working on behalf of Audi? 

They'll look after you well in the event of an accident. They will bump up the cost of the claim to unjustifiable levels though if that is what it is. 

I've seen them leave some people in a right mess when the other insurance company refuses to pay some of the bills.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I'll have a good read of the terms next time i'm on the throne!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

See if this name crops up in the T&Cs...

Automotive and Insurance Solutions Groups


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

didn't find that when searching


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

The way these things usually work and I'm not saying this is the case here, you have a non fault accident.

You end up in a "courtesy car", it is in fact a credit hire vehicle.

The car goes in for repair via dealership. You get you car back and think that was all very easy.

Fast forward 6 months...dear customer we can't recover the repair and/or hire costs following your accident, we've passed it to our legal team who will be in touch you will need to cooperate with them.

You...credit hire? Eh?

Them...yes you signed for it, here's a copy.

You...I had no idea what I was signing.

Them...cooperate it will all be fine.

You...well this all seems a PITA, my car was repaired 6 months ago.

Them...cooperate.

You...OK but not happy.

Them...we need your bank statements and for you to tell us about your outgoings.

You...$od off

Them...cooperate

And so on.

Like I say can't comment on specifics without knowing the actual scheme, but if you think about it you don't get anything in life for nothing.

I've no problem with these services per se just go into it with eyes open


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

thanks for the advice, much appreciated.

I'll give the T's & C's a read there doesn't look too many pages and report back


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If it's the same as VW it's ok, it used to be chargeable and now it's free, they basically make the money back by ensuring all work is carried out by VW (audi in your case).


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

It's VW financial services if I remember from the paperwork


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

just another way for them to make money by handling the claims!


----------

